# Wobbly/Shaky hairpin leg table



## stevethebuilder (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey guys! My friend and I have built a conference table (7.5'x3.5') and attached the 3-rod hairpin legs yesterday. We've made the table out of some old pine from a horse racing track, so the boards are a little warped and aged. We've glued and biscuit joined about 8 boards of different sizes together for the top, and screwed the legs directly into the table using threaded inserts for easier removal and attachment when we move the table.

The table is sturdy enough when we shake it long-ways, but it's too shaky short-ways and needs stabilized in some way. One leg is off the ground a bit because the wood is pretty warped, but we can fix that by shimming the leg bracket where we attached it to the table.

Is there any advice for this to help the shakiness? Would some cross bracing along the bottom help, either metal or wood? Would adding an apron design and attaching the table top to the apron be more sturdy, even if it takes away from the aesthetic of the hairpin leg look?

It seems to me that hairpin legs are just naturally wobbly, but it makes me think it's fixable when the table shakes less in one direction. I'm personally not a huge fan of them, but the person we're making the table for requested hairpin legs.

Thanks so much for any thoughts, I appreciate it a lot!

Steve


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not familiar with hairpin legs BUT IF it's sturdy long ways it should be short ways. The legs don't look correct on their lean BUT that could be a photo lens thing. With the outer board having tilt isn't helping either. IF all four aren't equal pressure on the floor it will shake and rock.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

This style of legs and that table top are just not a good idea from the get go.Any way you go it is going to mess with the aesthetics of the table.At that size i'm guessing there may be 8 people seated at the table with elbows leaning in it ?A bunch of food and drinks and just in general a bad design.
I would place that top on a welded steel frame with an apron and more suitable legs.If going welded steel it does not have to be anything real heavy looking and can still be pleasing got the eye but add more support.


https://www.google.com/search?q=woo...X&ved=0ahUKEwjgr4WJ7KDMAhVD4WMKHQSQA5YQ7AkIVA


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Enjoyed that link Mako.
I did see a few conference size with the hairpins. There may be different thicknesses of these and just a few inches in top anchoring of the pins can make a WORLD of difference in stability. the legs angling in doesnt help the matters either.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Tenn Tim, I think you are right. The legs look like they are splayed inward instead of outward. This would certainly make it more shakey the short way. 

I also agree with Mako, the table 'looks' out of balance with those legs. If the customer wants it that way, give it to him that way. 
But you might also have some sketches prepared as alternatives with different leg styles. This just does not look sturdy.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Hairpin legs are inherently pretty "springy". As others have pointed out, the vertical orientation adds the the instability. Assuming you're stuck with the hairpins, you could add some stability by shimming or adding a wedge under each of the legs, such that the feet splay out. That way, you're creating more of a triangle situation, which should diminish the rocking.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you using the 1/2" diameter rod style, they are designed for dining tables. Your legs don't appear to be splayed out in the photo, perhaps a few shims will solve your problem, they also have to be anchored very solidly to the top.

Leg style is a personal opinion, I don't find them offensive.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I build and sell hairpin legs in 1/2" The 3/8" ones are just way too thin and will wobble and shake. The angle also plays a part in that as well. The outward angle makes them much more stable. I also use braces under the table at 3" wide and about 1.375" thick.


----------

